# Oatmeal Pie (Try this before you turn your nose up)



## texasGG

:doowapstaSounds like **** I know, but make one and be amazed. You will thank me later. If you like Pecan Pies you will love this. This is my favorite pie. Give it a try and let me know what you think...

Oatmeal Pie

1 cup Karo, light corn syrup
1 cup sugar
2 eggs, slightly beaten
1/2 stick butter (or margarine)
3/4 cup Dry (quick) Oatmeal
1/2 can coconut
1 tsp. vanilla
1 pinch salt
2 Tbl. Sweet Milk
1 unbaked pie crust 9"

Cream the sugar and the butter together. Add the slightly beaten eggs, Karo, and the salt and mix well. Then add oatmeal, coconut, vanilla, and milk. Stir until blended. Pour into unbaked pie shell. Bake at 350 degrees for 1 hour until golden brown.


----------



## RustyScupper

texasGG said:


> :doowapstaSounds like **** I know, but make one and be amazed. You will thank me later. If you like Pecan Pies you will love this. This is my favorite pie. Give it a try and let me know what you think...
> 
> Oatmeal Pie
> 
> 1 cup Karo, light corn syrup
> 1 cup sugar
> 2 eggs, slightly beaten
> 1/2 stick butter (or margarine)
> 3/4 cup Dry (quick) Oatmeal
> 1/2 can coconut
> 1 tsp. vanilla
> 1 pinch salt
> 2 Tbl. Sweet Milk
> 1 unbaked pie crust 9"
> 
> Cream the sugar and the butter together. Add the slightly beaten eggs, Karo, and the salt and mix well. Then add oatmeal, coconut, vanilla, and milk. Stir until blended. Pour into unbaked pie shell. Bake at 350 degrees for 1 hour until golden brown.


Sounds good to me. Have a couple of questions though.
1. Use salted or unsalted butter?
2. Sweet Milk. Is that the condensed stuff?

Thanks


----------



## speckle-catcher

the recipe calls for salt, so you should use unsalted butter. (general rule of thumb for baking)

sweet milk is whole milk

curious about the "1/2 can of coconut"

is that canned coconut flakes, cream of coconut, coconut cream, or just coconut milk?


----------



## texasGG

Regular milk, and flaked coconut. ( the half can equals about 3/4 cup).. Let me know what you think of it after you try it. It's different but I sure like it.


----------



## Brew

Made one today, it was outstanding! Comes out with a consistency sort of like pecan pie. Very sweet so we'll try it with 3/4 cup sugar for T-day. Gonna add some raisins to the next one too.


----------



## speckle-catcher

if Brew says it's good - it must be. 

think I might give this one a whirl.


----------



## Too Tall

speckle-catcher said:


> if Brew says it's good - it must be.
> 
> think I might give this one a whirl.


X2


----------



## MarshMellow

Made this last night using 3/4 cup of sugar and sprinkled a few chopped pecans on top. The recipe made 2 pies in standard shells.........excellent.


----------



## FISHNNUTT

Made one tonite its already gone
Great pie Texas GG thanks for the recipe
lots of possibilities here


----------



## MarshMellow

Considering all the good reviews for this recipe, it might be better off being called "Coconut Pie"


----------



## CarolAnne

Made two today an they were awesome! Excellent recipe, thanks!


----------



## txjoker

Made one over Thanksgiving. I thought it was great, but the family did not like it so much. I added raisins, and did not realize that so many disliked them. Also added a bit of chopped pecans on top.


----------



## speckle-catcher

I made one over Thanksgiving as well, and it was a hit.

I also added about 1/2c crushed pecans to it.


----------



## rowdyone

My 7 yr old son and myself made 2. Added 1/4 cup molasses to one. Great recipe and the variations are limited to the imagination


----------



## texasGG

If you like Pecan Pies you will like this one too!


----------



## Pocketfisherman

Going to try this with some dried cranberries and blueberries added. I'll re-constitute them first in warm water.....make that warm cognac.


----------



## C.Hern5972

GOTTA TRY THIS ONE OUT


----------



## cva34

*HIT At MY HOUSE*

Had our doubt's! But we were wrong! THEM ARE DANG GOOD PIE'S.We cut the sugar to 3/4 cup (figure you know).It made 2 we sprinkled 1 with some pecans and left the other alone.BOTH WERE OUTSTANDING...CVA34:doowapsta


----------



## waterwolf

Made a pie today and as everyone has said "mmmmm mmmm good". Will put in my recipe book.Thanks again


----------



## FishinFoolFaron

*Slightly modified*

Thanks for the recipe. 
Used:
1/2 c sugar
1/4 c. brown sugar
3/4 c karo
4 T evap milk
1 c quick oats (no coconut)
Everything else the same.


----------



## Brew

Figured I'd revive this for the Holidays.


----------



## bubbas kenner

I just showed this post to my wife she may cook it tks .It looks bueno.


----------



## RogerB

yup - was once known as "poor man's pecan pie" - had a lot of them in my youth - still enjoy them these days as well.


----------



## Slim-N-None

were gonna give it a go this afternoon.


----------



## robjord

Makin them an buttermilk pies right now. It's gonna hurt.


----------



## nixstix

*Darn good!*

I couldn't resist- I made 3 of these yesterday for our family Xmas- they were a big hit! Gave mom-in-law recipe she liked it so much! I added pecans to mine! Thanks for sharing it!


----------



## Slim-N-None

I'm not kidding, my uncle and SIL almost got in a fist fight over the last piece he's about 5-8 and 400 and she's about 5' and 95. to top it off, nobody touched any of the other 5 pies on the dessert table.


----------



## tremman78

very good


----------



## texasGG

Well I was sitting here this morning having a cup of coffee and a slice of oatmeal pie looking at 2cool and thought I would bring this back up to the top. For those of you who have not tried this pie, give it a try. It taste much better than it sounds. Let me know what you think...


----------



## TIMBOv2

texasGG said:


> Well I was sitting here this morning having a cup of coffee and a slice of oatmeal pie looking at 2cool and thought I would bring this back up to the top. For those of you who have not tried this pie, give it a try. It taste much better than it sounds. Let me know what you think...


You talked me into it. Lol


----------



## esc

FishinFoolFaron said:


> Thanks for the recipe.
> Used:
> 1/2 c sugar
> 1/4 c. brown sugar
> 3/4 c karo
> 4 T evap milk
> 1 c quick oats (no coconut)
> Everything else the same.
> View attachment 347080
> 
> View attachment 347081


Finally had some time to try this and it was a big hit with the fam. Will be doing another soon.

Thanks for the recipe.


----------



## texasGG

Just had a slice and it really is good. Sending it back to the top, give it a try


----------



## EIGHTSKATE

Could this pie be considered health food since it has oatmeal in it?
Going to make one this weekend then I could justify eating two pieces to my wife.


----------



## C.Hern5972

Making this weekend for sure.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY

If a family member is type 2 diabetes could you use Splenda instead of sugar?


----------



## C.Hern5972

This came out really good.

Used:
1/2 c sugar
1/4 c. brown sugar
3/4 c karo
4 T evap milk
1 c quick oats (no coconut)
Everything else the same.


----------

